# هتضحك يعني هتضحك (إجباري مش إختياري)



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 أبريل 2011)

[CENTER]يارب الموضوع يعجبكم[/CENTER]


*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    واحد اشترى غسالة فول أوتوماتيك مراته عزمت الجيران علشان يشوفوها ز تغيظهم حطت في الغسالة 20 كيلو غسيل والغسالة المسكينة بتاخد بس 7 كيلو وشغلتها والجيران باركولها وعزمتهم على كوباية شاي وبعد شوية الغسالة بدأت تنشف…… الغسيل ومن كتر الحمل عليها قعدت تتحرك ناحية البلكونة شفتها مرات صاحبنا قامت جريت عليها وقالت لها والله ماانت نشره الغسيل أنا اللي حنشره



*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    مره واحد مستعبط اتجوز وحده مستعبطه… خلفو عيال مستهبله… استعبط الاب وعمل نفسه ميت..استهبلو العيالودفنوه.



*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*


    مدرس انجليزي بيقول لطالب لو عايز تقول لواحد تعالا هنا بالانجليزي حتقولو إيه ؟ قالو حقوله : كام هير ، قالو طب لو عايز تقولو يرجع تاني حتقولو إيه ؟؟ قالو : الف من الناحية التانية واقولو : كام هير .



*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    مره جماعه مساطيل قاعدين فى خيمه ليها بابين بيحششوا وكانوا عايزين كبريت راحوا بعتوا واحد ( مسطول طبعا ) يجبلهم كبريت راح خارج من الباب ودخلهم من الباب التانى وسالهم: الاقى معاكم كبريت . قالولوا تعال اقعد احنا لسه باعتين واحد يجيب لما يجى ابقى خد منه


*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    حمار وحشي و حمار عادي كانوا بيتسابقوا اول ما بدء السباق الحمار الوحشي جري والعادي متحركشي سالوه مجرتش ليه قالهم و الله ما انا متحرك من مكاني الا لما تجيبولي ترينج زيه




*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    مره مدرس بيسأل الطالبه بتعملو ايه لما بتروحو…؟واحد قال انا بروح اتفرج على التليفزيون وانزل لاحمد بتاع الحشيش…والثانى قاله انا يروح العب كوره واروح لاحمد بتاع الحشيش… والثالث قاله انا بروح اصلى  واذاكر… فا المدرس فرح اوى وخده بالحضن وسأله انت اسمك ايه؟ قاله انا احمد بتاع الحشيش



*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    مرة واحد سافر لأمريكا ولما رجع اصحابه سألوه :ايه ايه الي لفت نظرك هناك,فقال:انا شوفت العجب في امريكا تخيلو العيل الي عندو تلات سنين بيتكلم انجليزي



*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    احد بيقول لصاحبه: شايف الست اللى واقفة هناك دى؟بتضرب كل يوم جوزها بالجزمةقال له: وعرفت ازاي؟رد: أصلها مراتي



*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

    واحد بلدياتنا واقف بيقلع هدومه فى ميدان التحرير .ولما الناس سألوه بتعمل ايه قالهم اصل الكمسرى قالى عشان اروح شبرا لازم اغير فى التحرير​
                           :yahoo:     إللي يعجبه الموضوع يقول إيه أكتر حاجه عجبته:yahoo:
                                                     باااااااااااااااااي
                                                                      :t13::t13::t13::t13:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
كلهم حلوين اوووي
مرسي ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

واحد بلدياتنا واقف بيقلع هدومه  فى ميدان التحرير .ولما الناس سألوه بتعمل ايه قالهم اصل الكمسرى قالى عشان  اروح شبرا لازم اغير فى التحرير


ههههههههههه ذكي اوي هههههههه

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> كلهم حلوين اوووي
> مرسي ليك
> ربنا يباركك​





شكراً علي مرورك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> واحد بلدياتنا واقف بيقلع هدومه  فى ميدان التحرير .ولما الناس سألوه بتعمل ايه قالهم اصل الكمسرى قالى عشان  اروح شبرا لازم اغير فى التحرير
> 
> 
> ههههههههههه ذكي اوي هههههههه
> ...




اجدع ناس الصعايده 
علي فكره حبوا انهم يتخلصو من النكت الي طلعت عليهم راحوا رموها في البحر طلع السمك يضحك 
هههههههههههه
شكراً علي مرور أحلي مشرفه في أحلي منتدي 
                شكراً علي مرورك


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2011)

*انا عجبتنى بتاعت الحمار جديدة
ههههههه

شكرا بوب
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> *انا عجبتنى بتاعت الحمار جديدة
> ههههههه
> 
> شكرا بوب
> *



مساء معطر مسكر وغير كده أنا مش هكتر 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## انريكي (7 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد كلهم تحفة

الرب يباركك


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أبريل 2011)

> مره واحد مستعبط اتجوز وحده مستعبطه… خلفو عيال مستهبله… استعبط الاب وعمل نفسه ميت..استهبلو العيالودفنوه.


:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
"وأمهم استهبلت مرحتش الجنازة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*حلووين كلهم

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد كلهم تحفة
> 
> الرب يباركك



شكرً علي مرورك انريكي شرفتني 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
> "وأمهم استهبلت مرحتش الجنازة



شكـــلك فاهم يانصــه
ههههههههههههههههههههه:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:ura1::ura1:
شكراً علي مرورك والإضافة الجميلة
     نورت الموضوع


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*هههههه حلوين
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين كلهم
> 
> ميرسي ليكي!!!!!​*



شكراً ليك mikle
نورت الموضوع


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه حلوين
> *​




شكراً علي مرورك marcelino  
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2011)

نكتة المحششين بتاعة الكبريت غير عادية ..
ياراجل ده انا ضكحت بالدموع .....
حلوين قوى ...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*كلهم جداد وجمال خالص*
*ميرسى بوب*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *كلهم جداد وجمال خالص*
> *ميرسى بوب*​




ميرسي علي ذوقِك 
ويارب الضحكه ماتفارق أي واحد
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أبريل 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نكتة المحششين بتاعة الكبريت غير عادية ..
> ياراجل ده انا ضكحت بالدموع .....
> حلوين قوى ...



شكراً ليك


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين اوى*
*شكرا يا بوب*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين اوى*
> *شكرا يا بوب*​




شكـــراً علي مرورك يا hero
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## دينا اسكندر (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد انتو تحفه انا مش قدره امسك نفسى من الضحك حد يساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدنى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 أبريل 2011)

دينا اسكندر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد انتو تحفه انا مش قدره امسك نفسى من الضحك حد يساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدنى





شكراً لكِ
نورتي الموضوع 
كـــل سنة وانتِ طيبة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (17 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههه بجد كلهم رائعين وخصوصا بتاعة الغساله على فكره انا من الصعيد مش بشوف السمك بيضحك انتوا بتضحكوا على اعضاء المنتدى ولا ايه وان شاء الله احنا الصعايده هنالف عليكم ابشع النكت*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 أبريل 2011)

> مره واحد مستعبط اتجوز وحده مستعبطه… خلفو عيال مستهبله… استعبط الاب وعمل نفسه ميت..استهبلو العيالودفنوه.


هههههههههههههههه
جميله جداااااااا
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## minooooo2009 (17 أبريل 2011)

الاخيره ... thanks


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ههههههه بجد كلهم رائعين وخصوصا بتاعة الغساله على فكره انا من الصعيد مش بشوف السمك بيضحك انتوا بتضحكوا على اعضاء المنتدى ولا ايه وان شاء الله احنا الصعايده هنالف عليكم ابشع النكت*





أجدع ناس الصعايده 
WE ARE READY FOR ANY THING
إحنا مستنين 
ميرسي علي ذوقِك
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 أبريل 2011)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جميله جداااااااا
> الرب يفرح قلبك




نورت الموضوع 
كل سنة وانت طيب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 أبريل 2011)

minooooo2009 قال:


> الاخيره ... thanks




شكراً ليك 
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

حلوين قوى بس ما ليكش دعة بالصعايدة.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> حلوين قوى بس ما ليكش دعة بالصعايدة.




شكراً علي مرورِك 
وأحسن ناس الصعايدة وأحنا بجد لو لفينا العالم كله مش هنلاقي زيهم
نورتي


----------



## السـامرية (19 أبريل 2011)

*مره واحد مستعبط اتجوز وحده مستعبطه… خلفو عيال مستهبله… استعبط الاب وعمل نفسه ميت..استهبلو العيالودفنوه.
حلوة قووووووووووووووووووى دى ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *مره واحد مستعبط اتجوز وحده مستعبطه… خلفو عيال مستهبله… استعبط الاب وعمل نفسه ميت..استهبلو العيالودفنوه.
> حلوة قووووووووووووووووووى دى ههههههههههههههههههههه*​





ربنا يفرح قلبِك
نورتي الموضوع


----------

